# Partners in Crime - by Vader7476 (~BBW, ~BHM, Both, ~~WG, ~Sex, Feeding)



## Vader7476 (Jun 19, 2010)

_~BBW, ~BHM, Both, ~~WG, ~Sex, Feeding_ - A surprise visit by her husband at work leads to something more.

*[Author's Note:]* Short story I wrote for Mollycoddle's birthday. Short and sweet. There's a lot to say about it, on how it's set up and all that jazz. I don't want to spoil it though. 

A what-if? involving some of her characters from The Alice Saga. Written in the future of that world. I'm kind of rusty, so I hope I did it justice, and hope you guys like it.




*Partners in Crime
By: Vader7476*​






With most of the employees out to lunch, the building was rather quiet save for three young women that had gathered on the top floor. The humming of the lights drowned out by the sounds of their gossip.

"Have you seen her skirt today?" Alexandra Fuller asked her coworkers. Her dark eyes were wide with excitement over the topic, and she pushed curly black hair away from her face as she scanned the other girls.

"Hehe, how could you even see that Alex?" Katherine Pearson responded, sticking out her tongue before she got a piece of her bright red hair stuck on it. "Blech!"

"Serves you right for making fun of me, I should have never told you two a thing!" Madeline McBride, a slim, blonde haired, blue eyed attorney at Belmontès LLP said. She was half embarrassed, half annoyed at her 'friends' play at humor. "I don't really even like her."

"Oh come off it Maddy! You were practically drooling when she waddled her big ass in this morning." Alex stared at her friend, smiling.

"I am not a lesbian!" Madeline said, a little too loud. She cupped her mouth with her hands and her blue eyes popped out, causing Katherine to start giggling hysterically. She lowered her voice and continued, "All I said was that I didn't think she was _that_ bad looking."

Alex couldn't believe what she was hearing, despite having heard it yesterday. "Laurie has got to be close to 500 pounds, and that's a completely conservative estimate. When I started here a couple years ago, she was under 400 for sure, and she just keeps ballooning, she's huge Maddy! Of course she's that bad looking! I'd say something about her gut, but you can never see the damned thing, and it's gotta be bigger than you!"

"Well," Katherine butted in. "Unless our good friend Maddy just ogles the udders that cow smuggles under her blouses."

"You jealous?" Alex asked, eying Madeline's lack of bust.

"No, that's not it at all! Come on guys, she's our boss!" The blonde haired woman protested.

"She's a total bitch, and you know it. She's catty, and thinks she's hot shit. The fat tub has another thing coming if she thinks she can hold a candle to any of us," Alex said.

"Shhhh! Keep it down, she might hear us!" Madeline said, looking behind her.

Katherine didn't miss a beat. "That's why we chat at the water cooler; if we see it shaking we know she's coming!" She started laughing again.

"Or we need to go under a door for the incoming earthquake," Alex said. "Kat, could you stop, it wasn't that funny."

"Come on, it was pretty funny," Kat tried to argue. "You have to admit, she's on the verge of a clothing disaster soon at the very least."

Madeline bit her lip. "Well…"

"A ha!" Alex pointed. "So you agree; she's getting even fatter, as if that's still somehow possible."

"She's just happy with her marriage!" the blonde said cheerfully. Katherine started laughing again.

"I never seen her happy a day in my life, she's always pissing and moaning and huffing and puffing about something! Hehe, what was her excuse before the wedding, huh?" Kat asked.

"Can you believe who she's married to!" Alex exclaimed, filling up a cup full of water.

"What? He's just as big as she is, it's not like she's with a twig." Kat replied.

"No, I mean Frank is such a nice, sweet guy. I almost feel bad for what he puts up with. You know she's got him whipped," Alex said, making a cracking noise. "It's a shame Maddy here is only interested in fat women or Frank might be happy for a night."

"Hey!"

"Haha, she'd disappear!" Katherine said.

"Hey!"

"Heh, they'd both be too timid to do anything, night would end with a handshake!" Alex laughed.

"HEY!" Madeline yelled again. "I'm right here, stop that, he's a great guy and you both know it, and I'm sure she…well, she must treat him nice. Stop with the lesbo stuff, it's stupid."

"I just don't get how you think she looks good on any level, or has any type of personality you'd want to hang with. Sure, she's got giant cans and a pretty face, but she's a whale," the curly haired brunette said.

"Oh ho, so you agree she's not hideous!" Madeline said with a bright face, beaming with victory. Katherine started giggling again. 

Alex was getting a little annoyed. "Why don't you have anything bad to say about her, damnit! She's the reason why you haven't gotten a decent pay raise since you've been here and still do stupid errands."

"Maddy, even you can admit she can be rather nasty." Katherine tried to breach the gap between both women.

"She's just trying to make this the best place it can be, and she's succeeding. You know it; you wouldn't be paid half as much as other firms. She's got a lot on her plate…" The girls started to snigger, but Madeline continued, "and I think it's great she's a confident woman who knows what she wants, how to get it, and won't take no for an answer. You should have seen her the other day, arguing with some delivery guy about the vending machines, making sure they're fully stocked for all of us! He even gave her some extra chocolates, free of charge."

The water cooler started to ripple. 

Katherine and Alexandra had to cover their mouths as their boss walked over from her office. Her long black hair ate the lights from above, each step shimmering and bouncing. Her giant breasts dominated her figure, fighting the buttons on her blouse and jacket, stuffed in the clothing they looked as large as beach balls, covering where her stomach would hang to. Flaring hips and thick legs supported her as she angrily sauntered over to the girls.

"What are you three doing?!" Laurie heaved, closing in on Alex.

"J-just getting some water, boss!" Alex said.

"Yeah, it's break time?" Kat seemed to ask it as a question rather than statement. Despite their general cattiness, Laurie wasn't a woman to be treated lightly. She commanded respect, and her presence made people squirm. The added weight to her frame only made her that much more intimidating, and it didn't help that rumors about her treatment of employees were never in a positive light.

Laurie held a smile at bay, and got face to face to Alex or as close as she could, with her puffed out chest it was closer to arms length. "Let me make one thing clear sweetie, we have a break room. You heard of it? You go there, or leave the building, or I make you three work through lunch. Do not. I repeat, DO NOT let me catch you three slacking again. Making partner will be the least of your worries, trust me." Laurie smiled. "Okay? Buh-Bye girls! Nice chat." She walked half way to her office and turned back around, "Don't forget what I said…ever."

The girls started walking to the break room. "Fucking bitch, who does she think she is!" Alex seethed. "Did you see her fat ass busting that poor skirt at the seams!"

"It's your fault you mentioned chocolate," Katherine giggled. "Where you going?"

"Back to my desk, I have a few things I wanted to get done," Maddy called back to the two girls. As she got to her desk and sifted through some files she had messily left strewn across her work area. 

"Having trouble there Madeline?" a husky voice said. Madeline quick looked up and hit her head on a reading lamp. "Are you okay?"

"I'm fine Frank, thanks. Heh, you know me, just a bit disorganized." Maddy saw the behemoth of a man before her, towering well above her, smiling down at her with a big grin on his chubby face. He might have been mistaken for a mafia hit man, wearing a hat and trench coat. "Are you off today?"

"Yeah, they don't really need me down at work today so I decided to surprise my wife with a nice lunch!" he said, grinning ear to ear.

"Ooh, that's marvelous, what else do you have there?" the blonde asked, looking at the large amount of bags Frank was carrying.

Frank let out a chuckle. "I'm not sure if you've seen, but I'm not a slim guy Madeline."

"Oh, I…" she was blushing, "I didn't mean…"

"Oh hush," Frank said. "I'm the one that said it." He let out another laugh. "Where're green eyes and curls?" Maddy closed her lips a bit. "Ooh, I get it. Wifey let them have it today." He laughed again. "Uh-oh! Hahaha, no need to say a word Madeline."

Smiling Frank walked toward the largest office in the building. He knocked on the door, holding what appeared to be enough food for an army.

"Who in the HELL is it! I'm busy!" Laurie yelled, irritated someone was interrupting her.

"Janitor, senorita!" Frank said in a terrible accent. "_Man, she's gonna see through that one_," he thought.

"What, there's no cleaning service scheduled till night, what do you want!"

"Estoy aqui…um, para limpiar su oficina."

"What the fuck does that mean?" Laurie yelled, walking to the door of her office. "Now what in the world do you-Oh!" Opening the door she saw her husband, giggling. "Haha, you totally had me! Oh my god Frank, what are you doing here?" she asked then kissed her husband on his cheek.

"I figured I'd surprise my beautiful young bride with a nice lunch in the office." 

"Nice choice of words, I trained you well after all these years," she said smiling. "I thought you had work today."

"Things are going smooth, so I'm playing hooky," Frank said sticking his tongue out. He walked toward her huge wood desk, pushing papers aside.

"Idiot, those are important, don't get them out of order!"

"I need a place for all the food darling, unless you want me to go home and eat it all myself…"

"Never in a million years would I let you do that."

"Good, then help me clear a this mess, ya slob," he said.

"What did you just say, fat ass?"

"My my my, what a potty mouth. You don't talk to your employees like that, do you? Tsk tsk, and if you were a good girl I was gonna let you have dessert my little hippo." Frank slid his finger up her neck and across her chin. He put his coat and hat on the coat rack in the corner of the room which resembled more of a library with all the books and dark wood shelves.

He started taking food out of the bags. Large sandwiches, subs, bags of potato chips, pasta salad, applesauce, pickles, cookies, pudding, cakes, pies, and all manner of fattening treats started piling on the table. 

Laurie started salivating, and took Frank's neck and held him to her, kissing him deeply. "You're such a doofus," she said smiling. 

"Shall we eat?"

"Can't believe you haven't started already lard ass," Laurie said as she picked up a sandwich.


*****


"Ooooooh," Laurie moaned. She sat back in her chair, legs spread apart by her large gut. "Mmm, that was so good Frank. Hic."

He sat across from her on the other side of the desk, his belly surging out a bit further than his wife's, storing his fat in other places than Laurie. "We still have a lot left babe, you feeling okay?"

"Urrrp. What are you talking, hmmf, talking about fat ass?" Laurie said with effort, she squirmed a bit in her custom chair.

Frank noticed the sides of her wide hips brushing the arms. He pointed to her blouse. "You're not even unbuttoned. I know my wife, and she can still pack more away." He smiled.

"If I was a huge lardo like you!"

Frank took a piece of cheesecake, waved it in front of her face. Laurie smelled it, drank it in, and she started leaning towards it as Frank slid it into her mouth. Laurie wasn't the type to cut satisfaction short, she'd make sure one way or another all the fattening treats left would end up in one of their stomachs, and as she chewed and moaned on her piece of cheesecake, she tried feeding Frank some pulled pork.

The stain on both of their buttons caused belly flesh to splurge out, increasing the pressure on their drum tight stomachs. Neither wanted to be the first to admit defeat, to have to release the pressure. Laurie wasn't sure when their game started, but she was not going to lose it. With each passing bite, her pot belly flowed forward, she could feel it on her legs, making them spread further apart, trying to fight against her blouse, putting even more force on her billowing breasts. She could see Frank starting to struggle, she knew she was struggling too, but a smile of satisfaction grew on her face as he saw him grunt down some more food in his gullet.

It was turning her on. Of course, this meant she was even hungrier and crammed more and more into her mouth. A pain hit her stomach. "Ouch!" She yelped. Something was different, it wasn't a stomach ache, she looked at Frank, and a button on his shirt was gone.

"Guess you win my little hippo," he said with a smile.

Laurie couldn't help but smile. "Who you calling a hippo? I'm not the one who glutted himself into ripping his shirt!" She held her hand to her mouth and started laughing, her breasts trying to bobble up and down, until the pressure of her stomach finally had enough when combined from the weight of her huge boobs, and popped a series of buttons, very loudly. They flew across the room, one landing under the door. "Damnit, that was my favorite blouse! And you, fat-ass, made it break! What the hell Frank!" she snapped angrily.

A look of astonishment swept over his face. "Me?"

The raven haired fatty scowled at him. "Yes, _you_! Get out of here!"

"Laurie…"

"Don't 'Laurie' me! What am I gonna wear the rest of the day Frank? I'm at work! Unlike some people, I have to look professional; I can't be a slob like you and have clients want to talk to me. And do you think my employees are gonna listen to someone who doesn't have her shit together?! I can't believe you!"

She was on a tirade. He just tried not to smile but he couldn't help himself, he had been with Laurie a long time, and it wasn't an uncommon occurrence. Every motion of her finger caused her luscious boobs to shake and shimmy, he was having trouble listening, watching her enormous breasts sway and jiggle. He used to think they were big when they started dating. He didn't know what to think now. Each time the bra would move he could see a bit of her tubby tummy. It was so cute, but hard to see for obvious reasons, he tried to play with it more often these days, but when you're with Laurie it's hard to focus on anything other than her boobs, but playing with her bubble butt and flabby gut always pushed her to the edge without going over, she really needed to have her tits fondled to get off, it was so hot when he thought about it. He was brought back to the present with a yell.

"What are you smiling at you fucking jerk! Are you listening Frank?" she stood there, folding her arms over her breasts, they could still be easily seen, oozing everywhere.

He grunted and got out of his small chair, and lumbered over to his giant wife. He kissed her on the cheek which she tried to avoid. "I'll go and get you a new one right now okay? I'm sorry that _you_ broke your own blouse." 

She smiled. "Asshole. But fine, just hurry back, if your big ass will even let you."

Frank put his hat and coat on, and spread his arms like superman. "Up, up, and away! Woooosh!"

"You're such a weirdo!" Laurie yelled.

"But I'll save the day!" he yelled back. She couldn't help but let out a laugh.

He passed by Maddy's desk. "I'll be back," he said in a Terminator voice and pretended to shoot her.

The blonde chuckled, "Where are you going?"

"To save Sarah Connor," he replied. Maddy didn't quite get it, but when he returned with a couple of bags twenty minutes later, she could only hope it wasn't even more food.

The large man entered his wife's office and walked into a scene that he had witnessed before. Laurie leaned back in her chair, grimacing. A plump hand clutched her exposed stomach, and she was groaning as if she had been shot. The food was almost entirely gone, and she was struggling to reach a tub of pudding that she would have been able to reach for if she could bend at the waist. She was wheezing slightly, as a bead of sweat ran from her forehead down her second chin, huffing and wanting more, but in so much pain from her massive stomach ache.

Crumbs had fallen into her cleavage canyon, scattered over the vast area of fatty flesh popping out over her too small bra. A smear of whipped cream was on her chubby cheek, and chocolate at the corners of her mouth. With each labored gasp for air, the stitching on her bra groaned as it rose. Wrappers had littered the office; some silver foil from chocolates had been caught in between flabby rolls, one sticking from the crevice between her mammories.

Laurie's eyes were half closed, semi glossed over. She was whimpering slightly, moaning and grunting as the pain increased with each uncomfortable movement of her big body. "Ooooooooooh," she whined. "Frank, ooooooh, I'm sooo fulllll." She clutched her stomach, rubbing what she could reach. -uuurp- Ugghhhhhh. "I need you," she said between groans and burps.

"Babe, you're too full up," he talks to her like a baby, something new that he loved doing. He threw the bags to the side and walked behind the desk. To emphasize his point, Frank poked her tummy and she cries. "You'll get sick," he says.

"I don't care fatass! OooooooWW!" Yelling hurts her. "Who-who are you to tell _me_, Laurie Belmontès &#8211; huff &#8211; what she can handle!"

Frank took the tub of pudding and opened it. He took a large spoonful and brought it to Laurie's lips. She was leaning back, passing out, mouth agape and ready for Frank to feed her. He let it brush her tongue before he took it away and took it for himself. Laurie was so furious, but too stuffed to say much more. She was practically panting at the thought of more food, and the tease only made her want it more. The second spoonful made it to her mouth, her plump lips closed around the spoon as she greedily scarfed down all the pudding. It slid down and hit her full stomach with a painful plop.

He continued feeding his fat wife the large container. "Baby, cupcake, aren't you filled up yet?" he whispers in her ear.

"Mmmm, ooooh! No &#8211; gulp &#8211; not until &#8211; gulp &#8211; not until, huff, you're inside me &#8211; gulp."

"Laurie, we're gonna get caught," he tried to plead and although he was loathe to admit he, he didn't really feel like being sensible when his wife was slowly running her finger around his dick.

A blueberry pie had made it within her reach and the raven haired woman struggled to bring it to her lips, but she was a bit too bloated. "Fraaaaaaank…," she took a deep breath, bursting belly surging forward. "I'm soooooo full. I…I need your help! Come finish feeding me my pie."

Her husband was starting to get hard, and Laurie knew it. She didn't care about what might happen, she wanted &#8211; no- needed to get porked by her husky lover. He looked so good in his suit, already half off of him, buttons gone. It was driving her wild, and the food just pushed her over the edge. 

Frank was fighting the advances; he really didn't want a lawsuit on his wife's hands, even if she dealt with them every day. "No, no, baby. You've had enough." He gently took it away from her as if she was a baby.

"No!" whined Laurie. "I'm NOT done. Gawd, Frank. I'll tell you when I've had enough! Now I need you to fill me up…in both ways. I need you bad, Frank!" 

Frank just looked at her, she was determined, and when Laurie makes up her mind, there's no changing it. Each breath she took jiggled her jugs, and he didn't want to crack quite yet. She looked like she was in a lot of pain. "Honey, I…I don't think you have enough room in there for me right now…" he said. He leaned forward and put his large hand under her breast, he could feel some of the crumbs that had fallen through. Frank gently pressed her stuffed tummy. It was so full there was no give, tightened like a drum, filled to the breaking point. He knew that Laurie was stuffed to the gills, but being that bloated only made her hornier and needing release.

Laurie's hand flew up to Frank's tie and she pulled him down toward her. She whispered with venom, "Sweetie, I know I can take you. I can take anything. Now get to work."

A small crumb of the pie goes into her mouth, and she eats it slowly, painfully. Frank had had enough. He was determined to ravish her, make it so her legs, which already had trouble moving her, couldn't do so anymore. He wanted her to shudder in delight, to be paralyzed in ecstasy.

He ripped off his shirt, letting his large belly and man boobs free, jiggling. Laurie bit her lip, the wetness between her legs growing at the site of her sexy husband standing before her, a mountain of a man ready to man handle her. 

Frank took the last scoop of pudding, and overflowing amount and put it into his mouth much to Laurie's dismay. He didn't swallow, and immediately kissed her, letting the chocolate swirl between their mouths. He hadn't done it before, and it was new and was driving her completely wild. She ended up gulping down most of it after the passionate kiss and mouthed, "Wow."

He put the pie on the edge of the desk, away from Laurie. With both of his hands and all of his might, he pulled her from the confines of the chair with a slight pop as her hips were slightly wedged, bending her over the desk. The force caused her to yelp in pain. Urrrrrp, a belch released. "Careful fat ass!" she moaned.

From the back, he took his hand and went under her tight skirt, tracing a line from her wet pussy to her ass, fingering her slightly. "No foreplay Frank, gawd, I'm wet already, just fill me up baby, I need you inside me, split me in two!"

He pulled her skirt down below her fat ass and wide hips. "You're getting so fat babe, since when have skirts had that much trouble on you?" he teased. She bit her lip; she loved hearing it when he said it, when they were alone. She could feel his fingers brushing her ass, grasping her panties gently. "That's a lot of dental floss you're wearing, tubby."

Laurie spread her legs as he lowered the garment down. She pushed her big butt up in the air and waited for him. "I know you're not in yet little boy, I can't feel that flabby gut on my back. God, you're such a whale," she giggled. "I really need to get a real man some day &#8211; oooh!"

The large man had slowly begun putting his cock in her cunt. He lifted his belly up as he did so until he was in, and let it land on her back with a thud, pushing her more into the table, and putting even more pressure on her. 

"Oooooow!" Laurie yelled. "It hurts Frank, it hurts!" She was practically crying, panting with the additional pressure, building on all sides.

"You okay, darling?" he asked concerned, and started to pull out.

"I didn't say stop, dumbass!" she said angrily. She thrust her hips at him and tried to clench him inside her, letting her vaginal muscles try and keep him inside. "Start it slow, don't need your weight crushing me."

Closing his eyes, he could only whisper, "Oooh baby…" with what he was feeling and obliged by pushing his hips as slow as he could.

The raven haired woman felt his member going in deeper. Her large breasts, still in her bra and tattered blouse propped her up on the desk, she looked down and saw the pie. She was so full it hurt, but she needed more. She needed to explode. Desperately she tried to force her face to the pie, but her breasts wouldn't let her. Her chin kept hitting each fatty boob as she squirmed. 
With each thrust from Frank, a slap could be heard as their flesh knocked together. Laurie was so horny, so hungry, she needed more. "Frank!"

"What Laurie?"

"Need…need pie."

Frank knew his wife, and realized he was in a terrible position to have her climax. She was apparently out of reach of the pie he wanted her to eat, and with her boobs still confined; he couldn't fondle them at all. They were both sweating, and he was burning his mind trying to think of what to do. They were both getting tired just from getting into position, let alone to finish. Frank tried to lean forward to help reach, which only put the entirety of his weight on to Laurie's poor bloated gut.

"OOOOOUCH! Fuuck!" she screamed.

"Oh my god, I'm sorry Laurie, are you okay?"

"No I'm not okay!" she hissed. Laurie took a deep breath and calmed down. It wasn't his fault after all. He was muttering something about stopping. She tried to look back at her lover and joked, "I can't reach the pie."

They started giggling until they heard someone say, "Maybe I could help with that."

Everything stopped. Laurie looked up shocked and saw Madeline, the thin blonde standing in the office. Frank and Laurie were frozen in position, eyes wide, their fat still moving slightly. Maddy started to get a little horrified at the silence.


----------



## Vader7476 (Jun 19, 2010)

Frank's fears had come to fruition, looking at the small girl before him and his wife. "_This could get ugly_…"

Laurie had been caught, panties down, fun bags popping out of her bra. And worst of all, Frank had stopped pumping. The interruption was starting to really irritate her.

"What are you doing in here?!" Laurie screamed outraged, making no attempt to cover herself or hide. With her size it would have been pointless for her to even try. Frank stood frozen behind his wife, not sure what to do.

"I heard, I heard a scream and I thought you might have been hurt…"

"Get the fuck out Maddy or your ass is fired!" Laurie hissed.

"No." Maddy replied.

"What was that?" Laurie seethed, practically hysterical over the insubordination.

"How about this; you let me join in, and make me a partner, and I forget all about this. If not, I guess I let all the clients know the one running the show would rather play than work…"

Laurie laughed. Frank knew this laugh, and was kind of interested to see why Laurie thought she still had the upper hand. "Oh sweetie, that would only make me fire some of the people around here until we built clientele back up to deal with additional expense." She let out a guffaw. "I own the damned building bitch, no one can get rid of me, it's you that's on the line!"

Maddy hadn't thought this through enough, she was shaking, Laurie lived up to her intimidating reputation. 

Laurie let out another evil laugh. "You don't think I don't have dirt on every one of my clients? You don't think I have every employee here wrapped around my little finger one way or another? Silly girl, I will end you, you'll never be able to get work at god damned McDonalds!"

"Laurie," Frank spoke.

She wasn't one to like being interrupted, but she had learned that when Frank talked, you better listen. "What it is sweetie?" Laurie didn't say it the same way she was talking to Maddy, it was genuine and concerned. 

"She obviously likes you since she wants to join, and she can solve our little problem here, hmmm?" he said and raised an eyebrow. 

Laurie looked her over. "But she's so thin Frank, hardly any woman at all. Besides, you just want a threesome," she said giggling.

Frank could only laugh. "Well, that's true. But so is what I said. Come on baby," he said and thrust into her, massaging her wide hips, fingering her love handles. "You want Madeline to feed you up, don't you?" Laurie glared at Frank as if to say it wasn't fair, but she wasn't one to fight fair either. "You need your boobs played with, don't you Laurie? Come on, tell me you need them to be touched, you need the release, you can't live without it. They haven't been touched for so long, they're throbbing."

Madeline didn't quite know what was going on, but it looked like Frank had the upper hand. It was odd, Laurie just melted in his hands, she had never seen Laurie so vulnerable before, so willing to submit. It was like watching two sharks going at it, they seemed preoccupied but if you jumped in you'd be in trouble. She could only stand and watch, hoping they decided not to eat her. The blonde wondered if a whale reference would have been more fitting with how they looked, but despite her argument earlier with Kat and Alex, she had to admit they were right. She was getting horny watching Laurie's boobs jiggle, watching her half naked, and turned on.

"What are you doing?" Laurie asked, slightly annoyed.

"Who, me?" Maddy asked. 

"Get your stick ass undressed and get it over here. And if I have to tell you what to do again, I'll have fat ass over there sit on you," Laurie said.

"Hey!" Frank said, and slapped Laurie's ass so hard she yelped again. 

Madeline quickly took her clothes off easily, letting them slide to the floor. Small pert breasts, tight ass, flat stomach, she hadn't worked for Laurie for long. She walked over slowly, like on a cat walk, going toward Laurie.

Laurie was in a tight spot. She liked Frank dominating her, but she didn't want to show any weakness in front of this girl. Thankfully Maddy had caught on, realizing she only acted sweet to Frank and decided not to tempt things by trying to tell Laurie what to do or withhold food. Maddy knew she was there to assist, no more, no less. If she tried to take control from Laurie, it would mean trouble.

The fat woman opened her mouth as Maddy took a small slice of the pie and brought it to Laurie's lips. She moaned in pain again, all of it back on her mind again. "Don't stop Madeline, don't be sweet, stuff her fat face!" Frank said, which irritated Laurie but she was in no position to object as slice after slice of pie was forced into her mouth. Laurie had to admit, it was hot. It was like she was a pharaoh, being waited on hand and foot. Her king behind her, pleasuring her, her slave girl in front trying to do the same. 

The blonde leaned her small body into Laurie's bulk, and tried to fondle her giant milk tanks. They looked even bigger this close, with the blouse undone. Laurie started to moan again, but Maddy didn't know if it was pain or ecstasy. With one hand she searched for Laurie's nipple, it was a fun game for her, there was so much area to cover, it might have been pinned under all of the weight, but she was determined to find it. With the other hand, more pie went into Laurie's gullet. Laurie had obviously been fed before. She would bite each piece of pie until the end, and lick Maddy's fingers, suck on them. She wondered if it was sexually stimulating or if Laurie just wanted every last possible particle of pie.

She looked at Laurie with her blue eyes and planted small kisses across her chubby face. At first the raven haired beauty was unresponsive, but with more pie in her mouth she began reciprocating and kissed Madeline like she'd never been kissed before. Their tongues swirled together, Laurie's led the dance, but did it gently. Laurie was panting now, huffing and wheezing, out of breath from the food and sex, in a stupor, just letting her inhibitions take her. She let out a soft moan, Frank pounding away at her harder and harder. 

More food entered her mouth, she was eating faster, and Maddy was worried she'd have to end her search just to keep up with Laurie's eating habits. There was still half a pie left, and Maddy just took the entire thing in her hand, forcing it to Laurie's face. Like a pig to a trough. She lapped it up greedily, grunting the entire time. Frank was grunting too, getting louder, exerting himself.  They were both fat, sweaty messes, getting too fat for sex. They were exhausted, out of breath, wheezing and panting, huffing and puffing, with their faces red. Maddy's fingers danced under the bra, struggling to force itself under the weight of Laurie until it brushed her nipple. Laurie let out a gasp, and stopped eating, the electricity pouring through her. She started to shudder and Maddy just played with it more, pinching it slightly.

Fat flowing in a wave, pushing her in all directions, Laurie orgasmed hard enough to shake the desk. She let out an, "Ooooooh!" as Frank bucked behind her, releasing into her. Even though Frank had stopped, they both jiggled, breathing heavy. "That…that was fantastic, Frank."

"Good lunch?"

She giggled. "Let's do it again sometime."

"You're so sexy babe…but I don't think we're done."

"Ooooow, I'm too full for another go Frank. Too tired," Laurie said.

"Someone needs to finish off Madeline," he said. Laurie had forgotten about the little twig, and realized her enormous breast was still being fondled. She smiled to herself, knowing her boobs still had that kind of power. "Let's try something new," Frank said, and started to roll Laurie onto her back, rocking her back and forth. Maddy pulled her arms, and the two were able to roll her into her back like a turtle. Her fat legs hung off the desk as it creaked under the load. Her fat, taught tummy rose above her like bread dough, each breath pushing it further out, the force trying to make her tits go to each side, the bra struggled to keep them together. 

Laurie was too tired and sick to complain, although she wanted to. She could only groan in protest, it was one of the best orgasms of her life, and nothing could ruin the elation she was feeling, not even the stomach ache she had, not the aching of her tired joints, not the weight of her boobs on her chest. 

"You can finish her Frank," she said. "She wasn't that bad." Laurie giggled at the thought of Maddy actually finding her nipple, no easy feat!

Frank took the blonde's dainty hand, and lifted her like a feather onto Laurie's stomach. "You're so strong Frank!" Maddy said.

"You try lifting those boobs every day!"

Laurie guffawed, and winced a little with the added weight of the slim blonde on her stomach. She was light, but the added mass hurt. She started thinking and then it hit her. "Frank, no! You are not climbing on top of me to fuck her! You'll kill me, fat ass!"

He laughed. "Kind of like an ice cream sandwich! I wasn't going to, are you kidding? Besides the desk breaking, I don't have it in me yet, I need a little bit to get hard again. I'm just going to show her that fat people are great with their tongues."

His wife giggled. He was very skilled with his tongue, she was in for a treat. Frank slowly pushed Maddy down, making sure her legs spread around Laurie's stomach, her back on Laurie's giant boobs. Frank started licking her pussy, running his hands down her thighs. The blonde was in heaven, she was super horny from touching Laurie, and now on her boobs, she was beginning to lose it.

Laurie's plump hand reached for her small breasts, squeezing them, rubbing them gently. Laurie kissed Maddy, and whispered into her ear, "I didn't say to stop feeding me Maddy, there's still pie left."

Without missing a beat, Frank reached the plate up to Maddy. "She usually gets hungry after we fuck Madeline, as do I…" and he went back to licking her vagina.

With each bite the thin girl fed to Laurie, a nasty remark came out, whispered in her ear. "You like my big boobs don't you twig? &#8211;gulp- You wish you had these monsters on your chest. &#8211;gulp- You're hardly a woman at all, look at you, tinier than my svelte tummy. &#8211;gulp- I need a real woman to satisfy me, pathetic. &#8211;gulp- Tell me you like my boobs."

"I like your boobs Laurie!"

Laurie slapped Maddy's tit. "Who said you could call me Laurie, I'm your boss."

"I'm sorry boss!"

"Mistress."

"I'm so sorry mistress!"

"Now what did you say about my boobs?" Gulp.

"I love them, they're so huge and perfect Mistress. Oh god, I want them, I want to play with them, I want to fuck them Mistress, I want to be smothered by them. They're the biggest greatest boobs in the world! Ooooh, mmmmm."

Maddy started to climax, causing Laurie to jiggle. The blonde couldn't control herself, her muscles spasmed, and she stuffed the pie into Laurie's mouth faster than Laurie could swallow. Maddy laid back on Laurie, spread eagle, panting from her orgasm, as Laurie panted from being overstuffed. 
"Ooooh," the raven haired woman moaned, and licked what she could of the pie around her face. Maddy could feel ripples underneath her as Laurie groaned louder.

"Frank, is she okay, I think she's hurt!" she said, trying to gently get off of Laurie. "She could burst, she's past her limit Frank!"

Frank went around to look at his wife's face; she looked slightly frightened. "You okay Laurie? Did you have too much?"

She looked at him as if to say that would never be true, but the stretching noise of her stomach made him worry. It looked painful. "…fat ass…" she struggled to say, wheezing for a couple seconds to get more energy to say something else. "…more…"

Laurie stuck out her tongue. Frank grabbed into Laurie's chest at a piece of tin foil and found a piece of chocolate candy. He unwrapped it. 

"Frank, don't!" Maddy protested.

He put it onto her tongue.

"She'll die, don't you love her!" she screamed.

Laurie melted the chocolate with the warmth from her mouth, too tired to chew, and let it drip down her throat. Her belly started to rumble, and Maddy feared for the worst, backing up into the corner. Bang!

Maddy flinched, ducking and putting her hands out to save her, tiny bits landing on her. She didn't want to open her eyes, but she could hear Frank laughing. Is that why they were married, was he more evil than she was?! 

"You can open your eyes, scaredy cat," Frank said.

She opened one, looking to see if Laurie was still in one piece. When she opened the other one, she knew Laurie was still okay, her large belly still billowing up above her. Then she saw it, Laurie's bra had burst apart, her giant knockers swinging to the sides of her, spread by her belly.

"I can't believe that thing lasted so long, babe!"

Uuuurrp. "Ugh, I feel sick," Laurie said, her cheeks bulged out, the color in her face slightly pale. She rubbed her stomach, but it didn't help, she threw up on herself. "Oooooooh," she moaned.

"Aww, Laurie! Come on!" Frank said. "I told you, you were too full for this."

She gave him the finger, and tried to work her way down to her crotch. Her overfed boobs and belly made it difficult. "Urgh, are you hard yet Frank, that made me horny again…"

"Haha, I think lunch is over, beautiful."


*****


"Have you seen her skirt today?" Alex asked.

"It's sooo tight, she really shouldn't be wearing it," Katherine replied.

Madeline walked up to them. "We on for tonight?" 

"Yeah, 8:00PM okay with you?" Kat asked.

"Works for me," Maddy said. "Gotta go work through lunch again, this past month has been busy! I've haven't been to the break room once this month!"

"Tell me about it," Alex said, rolling her eyes. "See ya tonight!" The two waived to their friend. "Oh my god, did you see her skirt, did you?"

"Yeah, her butt is getting huge, she better be careful…" Kat started to snigger.

Madeline tugged at her skirt when she entered Laurie's office. 

"Oh good, you're here!" Laurie said. "What's with that dreadful outfit?"

"Nothing else fits Laurie! Eating with you and Frank every day, I've gained almost 20 pounds!"

"Really?" Laurie asked. "Take off your clothes, let me see."

Madeline unbuttoned her blouse, the buttons firing apart. She unzipped her skirt, and it stayed on, she tugged it, with some effort, off her hips. In her bra and panties, flesh bulged over the sides of her undergarments, rising up and over them, making them dig into her. 

"Oh my, you have turned into a little porker lately. Tsk, tsk." Laurie eyed her. "Turn around." Maddy did so. "Oh god, that won't do, your ass is ballooning."

"What am I gonna do Laurie? I can't afford a new wardrobe, and I think Alex and Kat are making fun of me behind my back!"

"The curly black haired twig, and the red head twig? They don't have much to be making fun of…I'm getting ahead of myself. Anyway, I called you in here today to talk about that, sort of. Frank isn't coming today. This is purely professional…uh, get dressed." Laurie paused for the blonde to do so. "I've liked your…_performance_ this past month, and I'm offering you partner, if you'll accept Ms. McBride."

"Really! Oh wow!" Maddy exclaimed, jumping up and down, she leaned in to kiss Laurie but was stopped.

"Frank and I have had fun with you, but I'll tell you right now. I don't cheat on my husband, so don't try anything, or I'll break your hands, got it?"

Maddy nodded her head. "S-sorry."

"It's alright, I understand, I'm just letting you know that if he's not here, there's nothing between us. I don't mean to be mean right now Maddy, Frank and I like you a lot. But he's my man, and I'm his wife, and we don't fool around behind each other's backs, and he's not going to be around much anymore. Work picked up for him again, but maybe we'll have you over for dinner sometime. Now, about your two little friends, well, I think I can take care of them." Laurie grinned. "They won't have anything to say about _your_ weight when _I'm_ done with them."

The end.


----------



## ShammyBoy (Jun 20, 2010)

Freaking loved it.
Though I gotta admitI was praying for a Jen or Alice cameo


----------



## Vader7476 (Jun 20, 2010)

I know what you mean. I had to fight the temptation on adding them in, I think it would have made the story too long and ruined the pacing. I may have something in the works with them making a cameo though. Shhh! It's a secrect. Actually, it's really similar to this story, maybe too similar. Glad you liked it!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 20, 2010)

Read this over on DA. HOLY FUCK, man. This is awesome.


----------



## samster (Jun 20, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Vader7476 (Jun 20, 2010)

samster said:


> Great work!




Thank you!


----------



## Vader7476 (Jun 20, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Read this over on DA. HOLY FUCK, man. This is awesome.



Oh boy, I love comments like this. Thank you so much, really happy you like it!


----------



## mollycoddles (Jun 21, 2010)

I love it as well, but you know that. Really captures the characters perfectly and sexy to boot! 

This was such a wonderful surprise, I'm really happy this story getting the love it deserves.


----------



## ShammyBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Maybe you should write something...


----------



## Vader7476 (Jul 2, 2010)

ShammyBoy said:


> Maybe you should write something...



Like what?


----------



## Vader7476 (Jul 2, 2010)

mollycoddles said:


> I love it as well, but you know that. Really captures the characters perfectly and sexy to boot!
> 
> This was such a wonderful surprise, I'm really happy this story getting the love it deserves.



So happy you think so MC! :wubu: I don't know if I did them justice, but I tried my hardest!

Me too! I think it came out rather well for a one-shot.


----------

